# Hello Classical Music people



## opposth (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello -

I am new here and wanted to take a second and introduce myself. My name is Kyle and I am currently a Instrumental Conducting Masters student. I have started a website to try and help people who ask, "Where do I start?" in regards to Classical music. The website is www.opposth.com

In addition, I am planning on helping you guys by cross posting my articles on this forum under the 'Articles' section as it seems as though you are somewhat struggling to get content in that area.

If you have any questions, thoughts, or comments, please feel free to email me at kyle {at } opposth.com

Thanks!


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey friend, welcome to the forum. Your blog is very fun to read. Hope you like it around here.


----------



## opposth (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! Hopefully I can demystify some of this classical music stuff for people. It seems that as musicians, we complain a lot that people don't "get it," but don't do anything to help that.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome to our forum ! Your blog looks interesting. Please try mine, called "The Horn", the instrument I used to play freelance, which is located at blogiversity.org, a website with blogs on a wide variety of topics.
I cover classical music for it, and you can easily access my blog from the blogiversity home page .
It's also oriented toward classical newbies, and I cover all aspects of classical music ; composers, orchestral music, opera, music history, issues and current events in the field ,and even classical music jokes !


----------



## opposth (Aug 11, 2012)

I will do superhorn!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

When I saw opposth, my first thought was opposable thumbs! Of course I am a chimp, so....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Welcome! I look forward to hearing from you around here.


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Nice blog, I like it, the layout looks cool.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Always good to get a new member on the forum.


----------



## opposth (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all! Your kind words are reassuring that this is a good idea for me to pursue!


----------

